
Manchineel or little apple of death - pvaldes
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manchineel
======
pvaldes
A proof that mother nature hates us:

[https://naturespoisons.com/2014/05/27/the-manchineel-tree-
pr...](https://naturespoisons.com/2014/05/27/the-manchineel-tree-proof-that-
mother-nature-hates-us/)

